
Eating 60 McNuggets in 20 minutes? - schwolf
We have 4 contestants from our office who think they can do it. 3pm PST live feed on Instagram @CadreHQ
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Is this an established challenge? Is water allowed? 4 out of how many
potential contestants think they can do it?

This doesn't sound hard on the surface, but then again neither does 7 saltine
crackers or 1 gallon of milk.

~~~
schwolf
All 4 thought they can do it. 1 finished in time. 1 had 2 left at expiration
but finished it a min later. 2 bowed out after 35 or so. I urge you to watch
the replay insta: cadrehq

------
myinnerbanjo
What sauces?

~~~
sarcasmatwork
Or just plain.. Important questions here!

